# Rousing piece to end piano recital with please?



## Ajayay (Mar 11, 2015)

Trying to find a good piece to end a concert I'm doing. One of the most successful I've ever had was the Liszt transcription of the Polonaise from Eugene Onegin. For some reason, audiences seem to love that.

Any suggestions for something new? Have looked at other Liszt but am not taken with them, either because (let's be honest) they are frankly too difficult eg. Norma or Don Juan, or because they are much of a muchness eg. Auber tarantella or Lucia sextet. And the Rigoletto paraphrase I can't stand, I'm afraid 

Thought about the Tausig transcription of the Schubert Military March. Not sure...

Any good ideas?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chopin's Heroic Polonaise. That's what Rubinstein usually ended with.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

This ought to do it


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

Balakirev's "Islamey" gets my vote:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravel - _Alborada del gracioso_ (from _Miroirs_)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the Chopin etudes should provide a wonderful finish for your recital honestly. Always a winner in my book.


----------



## Ajayay (Mar 11, 2015)

Ooh, yes Alborada is lovely, but I'm really bad at repeated notes


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorabji's Opus Clavicembalisticum.

Ok, just kidding! I've got nothing.

But seriously, I've got nothing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ajayay, how long would you prefer the piece to be?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

If you want a really long piece, I'd suggest Szymanowski's Second Piano Concerto, but that's rather difficult, too.

How about Scriabin's Third Piano Sonata? Or Chopin's Ballade No. 1 in G minor?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yevgeny Sudbin's arrangement of Rachmaninoff's song "Floods of Spring"

Good luck!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Or how about Ravel's Toccata from Le Tombeau de Couperin?


----------

